# Apple to boot Google CEO from board for OS



## JATownes (Jul 9, 2009)

Found this little tidbit interesting, and thought I would share.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/07/08/chrome_os_may_push_google_ceo_off_of_apples_board.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

If he is a majority shareholder, I don't see how they could oust him unless he pulls out entirely.  There is clearly conflicting interests though so it might be a good idea for him to get out of Apple or Google before the FTC closes in.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If he is a majority shareholder, I don't see how they could oust him unless he pulls out entirely.



Legality could support something like this regardless of being a majority shareholder. Anti-trust/Trade secret laws.


----------

